
Julian Assange Overtakes Donald Trump in TIME Person of the Year Reader’s Poll - aburan28
http://time.com/4578520/julian-assange-donald-trump-person-of-the-year-poll/
======
tdb7893
Really the TIME person of the year should be Russian hackers.

